# Has The Corona Virus Impacted You or Your Family Yet?



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 13, 2020)

New Jersey schools are closing. Bergen County, closest to New York, has closed all it's schools as have some schools in other areas. My DIL is a TA and today her school will close early and give students packets for 14 day homework. So there's a strong possibility her school will close as well.  We don't know yet how that will affect teachers' and TAs' paychecks if that happens. 

My granddaughter is in a high school for those with mental health issues. She transferred there last month after a recommendation from her therapist. A major part of their curriculum includes group therapy sessions and she feels it's been helping her. If that school closes, I'd be concern about how that might affect her. Her mother is also in the school system, so yet another family member's income may be adversely affected. 

My oldest grandson works for two companies that deal with manufacturing and shipping. One is Amazon (part time). Both companies have had work slow downs, since about 10 days ago. In a way it's good because he was working long hours and way too hard. Also he's still living at home.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 13, 2020)

Only in that we've had to defer a planned holiday till later in the year, and a conference in San Francisco that our daughter was to be speaking at, has been cancelled.  Apart from that, nothing has changed yet.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 13, 2020)

All my children & their spouses are already or will very soon be deeply affected by this.  (Two teachers, a hair stylist, OT, TV producer and a global procurement specialist - who mainly works with Italian sources.)  It looks to be a game changer for them and our two young grandchildren.   

When it comes to finances and the rhythm of our lives, hubby & I will probably be the least affected of the group. We are also the ones who will need to exercise the greatest caution because of our age.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 13, 2020)

Not yet, but I'm going to start staying in after a run to Aldi.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 13, 2020)

I don't know about my sister who lives in England,we don't communicate much
My brother&I talk every Sun,I'll find out if anything has changed with him&family
My church has decided to cancel this week;s Sun services,we can watch online instead.All concerts&other events have been cancelled until the end of the month
It really hasn't impacted me,I still go on my walks,to movies which I did Mon afternoon.There were 5 of us in theatre.I used hand sanitizer when I went in/out.I wash my hands all the time


----------



## exwisehe (Mar 13, 2020)

Yes, our governor has declared a state of emergency.   Schools, churches, concerts, etc have all shut down.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 13, 2020)

There aren't any reported issues with this virus, in our area....yet.  However, we are limiting our visits to the stores, etc., and being more cautious when around other people.  However, we have a granddaughter who is a pediatric nurse at a hospital, and we're hoping she doesn't face any exposure to this disease....she said the hospital is taking extra precautions with patients and visitors, etc.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 13, 2020)

I'm still going out and about too. I went with the seniors on our Walmart trip 4 days ago, shopping there and two of the other stores in the vicinity. I went to the center yesterday. A couple of us were wondering if they'll wind up closing the center for awhile. I'll probably go to my local supermarket, if not today..then tomorrow to pick up a couple of things. Last time I took my disinfectant wipes and wiped the cart handle. I always disinfect things that go in my refrigerator before putting them away. I like that Walmart has disinfectant wipes for customers to use.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 13, 2020)

Well...just got the call that our senior center will be closed until further notice. I was expecting this to happen. As she was getting off the senior transport, one of the members and I said we'd see each other next week *if *the center doesn't close.  I mentioned the possibility to my DIL this morning. I will miss the interaction, the sometimes craziness and our exercises, which I lead on Thursdays.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 13, 2020)

I just got email from Wendy,our volunteer co ordinator at Canopy of Neighbors where I volunteer on Mon&Tues mornings. Our office which is located in a local temple will be closed all next week,which doesn't surprise me
She asked me&the other volunteer if we would be willing to call the members on our lists from home
I told her "Yes' just want to check in with them for a friendly'Hi"


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 13, 2020)

@OneEyedDiva Diva, You lead the exercises? Good for you!

Well, as mentioned I did run to Aldi for 3 things; Stevia, carrots and bread.
I got the Stevia, but not a carrot to be found. Was lucky to snag 2 loaves of bread.


----------



## jujube (Mar 13, 2020)

The school where my granddaughter teaches has shut down. She will be teaching "remotely" using Google school.

My brother in law's consulting job is on hold as they don't want anyone from Seattle flying to their plant in Rhode island.

I'm pretty sure the trial will be postponed because Seattle has pretty much shut down.

I have an airline ticket I won't be using for sure!

Thank goodness, nobody in my family has it, though.
Our "come-to-Jesus" meeting with my mom is definately postponed.


----------



## grannyjo (Mar 13, 2020)

My grand-daughter,  who is a medical student,  has been told that she won't be able to travel to Nepal to volunteer some of her time.

She now has to scramble to find another placement,  as it is part of her university requirements to locate out of the university area for that time.


----------



## IrisSenior (Mar 13, 2020)

Recreation centre closed until April 5th (we are members and they will extend our membership for a month), ditto for library and I am sure other places will close until that date.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 13, 2020)

I think they are going to close the schools that my grand kids attend just outside of Washington  DC. 
I'm going to pick up a couple of things at out food store tomorrow and then I won't venture out for awhile.
We will make due with what I have on hand.
The hubby had a doctors appointment today and went past our grocery store and said it was packed. 
If I find that it is just as bad tomorrow I'll come back home.


----------



## Getyoung (Mar 13, 2020)

I had to cancel a month long trip to Orlando Florida with my wife. My two daughters were going to join us for 10 days. One daughter was going to fly in from the UK, and it looks like they will be locked down. Canada has asked their citizens to not embark on any non-essential travel outside of the country, and with all this chaos we decided to cancel our flights and accommodations. We were looking forward to this long planned trip. 
Oh well, we can always do this in the future! 
Stay well everybody!


----------



## chic (Mar 13, 2020)

exwisehe said:


> Yes, our governor has declared a state of emergency.   Schools, churches, concerts, etc have all shut down.



Ditto.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 14, 2020)

My grown working kids all have to work at home for at least two weeks, here in the US and abroad....The reality has hit me that i wont be seeing my little grandkids for a long time cuz I'm putting a stop to anyone visiting my house to stay on the safe side and not catching anything (this request will stay in place for months to come I suspect).....makes me cry if I even think about it


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 14, 2020)

It hasn't affected us personally yet, but Thursday I went shopping and picked up some extra food and decided to avoid crowds for a couple of weeks voluntarily.  Except for taking my dog for walks in the park, I won't be going to any stores.  I'm hoping this doesn't last too long, but we'll be okay for a month or so if need be.


----------



## Furryanimal (Mar 14, 2020)

The rugby is off,the cricket may be off when the season starts,by this time next week we may only be allowed out to shop and get prescriptions.And if you don’t get to the shop early essentials may be unavailable.If this lasts i will go stir crazy....
And a long planned trip i intended to use some of my inheritance on is postponed for who knows how long.....And the advance rail tickets i bought to get an event that will probably be off are non-refundable.
oh hum....


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 15, 2020)

Yes, many of my siblings are concerned because they all have underlying health issues, serious ones, including me.  We are all over 60 and I am the youngest.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 15, 2020)

My DIL found out Friday that after Monday she'll be off for work for at least 14 days due to her school closing. Our governor has mentioned long term closures for all N.J. schools as a possibility. I don't know what he considers long term.

I'm considered in the risk population category due to diabetes, hypertension and my age.

During my career in public health, I met a doctor who is now head of emergency management at the N.J. hospital in my hometown. He has tested positive for the Corona virus. I remember him as being a nice man and someone who helped us with some of our cases.  I hope he recovers well and soon.


----------



## Lc jones (Mar 15, 2020)

No my husband and I are proactive and prepare for emergencies.


----------



## toffee (Mar 15, 2020)

keeping my fingers crossed here ---not sure what I have at the moment had slight cold '
but my face it itchy and blotchy -looks like a allergy -but I really dont suffer from those ,
it may be shingles yet again - had shingles 3times and had the vaccine last year too ….anyone else 
had this ...


----------



## Judycat (Mar 15, 2020)

Yes. It is beginning to irritate me.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 15, 2020)

Some cancelled activities, but that's all so far.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 15, 2020)

This virus may save us some money.  We had reservations at the casino, for a couple of days, later this month.  I just cancelled that this morning.  Even though they are probably taking extra precautions, and the number of people going there is probably down, I'm getting somewhat pessimistic about how things are going to go over the next month, as this illness continues to spread.  At our ages, I figure its best not to take any unnecessary chances.


----------



## oldman (Mar 15, 2020)

No school in Pennsylvania for two weeks and no church for two weeks.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 15, 2020)

Yesterday an ambulance came to a neighbor living a few doors away.  He has been a cancer patient for the better part of a year; inoperable lung cancer.

The VA has been dosing him with a lot of chemo and the tumor had shrunk considerably. I think he was done or very nearly done with the treatments.

Today, while walking my dog, I went past their place. She had the kitchen window open and I called to her.. "Are you alright?" She called back, "Yes, thank you".

It didn't hit me until then- what if Dan, with little to no immunity left, had contracted Covid 19, and therefore it's in their house and that's why she didn't come out? I am scared for them and also for our condos

Or, it simply might have been a false alarm. We are friendly but not on "prying" terms.


----------



## oldman (Mar 15, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Yesterday an ambulance came to a neighbor living a few doors away.  He has been a cancer patient for the better part of a year; inoperable lung cancer.
> 
> The VA has been dosing him with a lot of chemo and the tumor had shrunk considerably. I think he was done or very nearly done with the treatments.
> 
> ...


Yes, I can see this may be a problem, especially for him. With having lung cancer and then contracting COVID-19, it could spell the end for him. The only reason that I think this is because the virus attacks the respiratory system and having lung cancer sounds like double trouble to me.


----------



## oldman (Mar 15, 2020)

It’s impacted me. I’m bored out of my mind. My wife doesn’t want to leave the house, except to “go for a ride.” Or, “go for a walk.”

I have started doing online crossword puzzles. Now, I ask you, is this boring or what? 

crossword puzzles


----------



## oldman (Mar 15, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Some cancelled activities, but that's all so far.


Is Inner Harbor open?


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 15, 2020)

Our county executive,Mark Polenzarz  this morning  issued at state of emergency for all of Erie County
 3 people have tested postively for the virus,a 20yr old college student  here in Buffalo who returned from Italy.The others are 29 yr old male  in Grand Island, 30 yr old in Clarence,NY{burbs of Buffalo} All are quartined in private homes.Polenzarz  pleaded with residents not to buy so much toilet paper,other products
All Buffalo schools will be closed tomorrow,some  already decided on Fri to close until after Easter
My eldest nephew,Jay manages a gym in NYC,his sister,Liz  works there as a cross fit trainer,the gym is closed.Liz's twin,Katie teaches autistic kids in the NYC public school system.,Mayor  Bill deBlasio hasn't ordered those schools to be closed yet.


----------



## peppermint (Mar 15, 2020)

My daughter texted me yesterday...Her son came home from college, CLOSED!!!  The next day granddaughter's school CLOSED
Today my son  who is an administrator in a high school texted me they are off school till April 20th....


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 15, 2020)

My sister (NP for several long-term care facilites) is flying in today from Utah.  Has been at a medical conference/ski holiday.  She will have to self-quarantine for 14 days before being allowed into the facilities she covers.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 15, 2020)

Governor has ordered all Ohio restaurants and bars to shut down as of 9pm tonight. I read same thing for state of Illinois.

I had an appt for dental cleaning for Tuesday; they (OSU dental school) called and rescheduled for mid April.


----------



## chic (Mar 15, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Yesterday an ambulance came to a neighbor living a few doors away.  He has been a cancer patient for the better part of a year; inoperable lung cancer.
> 
> The VA has been dosing him with a lot of chemo and the tumor had shrunk considerably. I think he was done or very nearly done with the treatments.
> 
> ...



@RadishRose could you just ask her if she needs anything or if there is an errand you could do for her? One of my neighbors did this when my dad was dying of cancer and we greatly appreciated it.

BTW are YOU okay? I see Conn. now has cases of COVID-19


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 16, 2020)

Today I cancelled my dentist appointment and my colonoscopy initial visit. Typically the dentist charge $50 for last minute cancellations but the receptionist said they understand my concern an there would be no charge. When asking whether the doctor has been tested ask also about his medical as well as administrative staff have been tested. Keep in mind when you grab that pen to sign something "is it clean?"


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 18, 2020)

I am worried about getting it but not as bad as 2 of my brothers are who have MS and one kidney.


----------

